# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX 4.0 recherche tutoriel pour Chart en XY

## pcouas

Bonjour

Je cherche un tutoriel afin de raliser un chart XY dans APEX 4.0.
Il y aura plusieurs lignes dans mon Chart.

Merci d'avance
Phil

----------

